# 3 years ago today



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

He was very handsome,its so hard when aniversarys come up it hits you all over again,hope that you can think of the happy times.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Fred was a very handsome boy, love his curls in the last pic, Hugs from all of us xx


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

Love the last 2 pics..looks like Fred is gazing out over all the land that he rules over 

He was a very handsome dog...it's such a shame they can't be with us for longer


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a cute pup he was and as an adult 'Magnificent' fits him perfectly. Great to see such lovely pics of your old buddy. x


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

I
We will remember Fred today and I know he is with my Jake ripping the Rainbow Bridge apart waiting for us. Dogs are called "mans best friend" but you can just see it in Fred's pictures..........
Harley and Jerry


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

(((Gentle Hugs))) to you, on this sad day.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Magnificent is exactly the perfect word to describe Fred. He is with all of our pups playing until the day you can be together again.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Fred was was so handsome. Such a regal head. I'm feeling for you today.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

These dates are always tough, and i have found that they don't get any easier. Your Fred was a truly handsome boy, just seeing that look on his face, i suspect he was told it often and knew it.

Run and play hard Fred, sleep softly


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

What a gorgeous boy he was! It is never easy to say goodbye.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful boy. He's waiting for you, always faithful, until you can be together again.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks everybody, Fred really was a BIG beautiful boy. Time really does fly, and I can only say to all of you treat every day as a special day with your Golden boys n girls.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fred was indeed a handsome guy. I'm sure you have many fond memories of him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Abandon Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey thanks alot Steve, that looks superb !!!

Cheers.






sharlin said:


> Run With Abandon Sweet Boy~Godspeed


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to cry....Fred is magnificant.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow, he was an impressive looking dog. Very regal. 3 years feels like no time at all when it come to loosing your best friend.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Run With Abandon Sweet Boy~Godspeed


 That is truly magnificent!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

awwww, good thoughts for you, I know how difficult it is to remember sometimes. What a great dog you were Fred!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*These anniverrsaries are so hard Fred was beautiful*


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Sending you hugs and peaceful thoughts on this sad day...they say times helps but I wish that I could agree. Fred was beautiful and there will be time in the future to love and play with him - until then treasure the memories.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a beautiful boy, with that big chest and regal head.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sweet memories of an outstanding boy, have an ale or 2 today and remember your handsome boy Fred and give Tom a hug too! Tom had an aura around him,and reminds me of my special boy Jessie too, hope they have met at the bridge and funning free!


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

He was incredibly handsome. Gorgeous pics, hugs to you all.


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

What a fabulous looking dog he was. You must miss him very much Dave.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a handsome pup. Anniversaries like this can be just so hard.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

He was a very regal man. I know how difficult the anniversaries can be. Thinking of you and your handsome Fred.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Fred was simply stunning, Dave, and obviously the apple of your eye.
Remember what I said about the energy thing...I can't think of Fred without Tom and vice versa.
Hugs and peace to you.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Fred was so handsome - I love the curls! Lots of hugs and warm thoughts headed your way.


----------



## ScoobyDoo (May 7, 2008)

The picture of magnificent Fred brings to mind memories of my Scooby who passed this March 20th. You can see and read about him here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=35198 You can really see the similarities between them. Fred could have been a model like my Scooby. Always willing to pose for a picture. God Bless them both and all their friends at the Bridge.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Fred was indeed a beautiful golden boy!


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fred was beautiful and such incredibly soulful eyes! Rest in peace dear boy


----------

